# Pool Noodle dragon, skink, gecko, frog , gap barrier



## nuttylizardguy (Jun 5, 2020)

This one I spotted on Edge "Stop Finding A Graveyard Of Toys Under The Couch" but I reckon it's perfect for stopping our spikey four legged scaley children and our other four legged scaley children and even our no legged scaley children from getting under furniture and whitegoods and doors when we let them have floor adventure time .


----------

